# S***!



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Poor well dressed puppy!!! Be glad you are an only baby... We have to get dressed and out one at time!!! So Mommy doesn't slip or fall. Then we each get dried and loved


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Brrrrrrr! Today it was 67 degrees and I was COLD! I would never survive in cold weather! I'm California bred and born and my blood is way too thin!!! I hate being cold!!!! When we want snow we go to Julian 1 hr away play in the snow , then go and have a hot cocoa and then come home to watch the surfers.................it's nice to have the best of both worlds even if we don't have the spectacular fall colors!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

70 here today and I just went to Costco, got inside and bought myself a coat, I was freezing! lol

Chagalls mom.......OH! S*N*O*W!!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Yup, even in San diego, I'm freezing all the time. My husband's family thinks I'm crazy and they call me a lizard. I thrive in temperatures above 75 degrees! Anything below is not good for me lol... but I can at least say I haven't busted out my uggs yet!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's been very cold for Houston the last few days. Not quite freezing but near enough. I pulled on my thermals and made a huge pot of chili. I am SO glad I don't have to put boots or clothes on Buck! The cold weather energizes him even more. He's such a water-in-any- form dog, I bet he would be grazing in Chagall's snow!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love his jacket. It covers his pretty groomed hair so it doesn't get wet.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Chagall you look smashing in your yellow winter coat. Do your feet get cold in the snow? Wish I were there playing with you.
Brandon


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it got cold out of nowhere this week in the Northeast, didn't it? We didn't get the white stuff here.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

We had a bit of snow a few day ago in the morning for our first outside for potty too. Stella was licking it up like crazy. Had to keep reminding her to go potty! She has been wearing her coat since I had to shorten her 2 weeks ago. Figures I had to cut her hair short just when I got cold for the winter! Thank God for coats! I just got her leg warmers in that I ordered to keep the snow balls out of her leg hair. I refused to cut them shorter!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall looks great in his coat! May I ask you where you got it from? Thanks.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I swear Fall got skipped this year in SC. We had snow Halloween night which is unheard of. Last night it got down to 26. I don't do temps less than 80. Lol

We've had some lovely days in the 60s & 70s in between but dang.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I know that look he is giving the camera. So funny! We had a light dusting her in upstate NY, nothing much yet, but its coming!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

AngelAviary: What are leg warmers? Where do you get them? Wow do we need them here. Callie is crazy about snow - runs and bounces through it until the snowballs bog her down, then its back in the house and meltdown in the sink, then the drier, etc.
I'd love to get something to keep the snowballs off!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlett saw snow for the first time Friday ... We got a dusting so she went out to potty and kinda got to close the snow while doing the"princess poodle pee" she jumped and moved tried it again same thing happened... Talk about one disgusting look that I got!!!!! The boys were like "oh well here we go again" lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...Chagall looks adorable and so cozy in his pretty new coat. The snow is early isn't it. He looks like he's game for anything.

Poor Maurice...this morning he had some kind of issue going to the bathroom...just couldn't get it out. He tried and tried for over 5 minutes. And it was 19 degrees F! Unusual for here. Anyhow, I finally said, "let's go inside, warm up by the heater, put your coat on and you can try again." So finally...it worked and he thawed out. Now it's warmed up to a balmy 28 degrees.

I wonder if your snow will melt, then come back in Dec or Jan. Well, as long as it's manageable, I bet you don't mind. I just hate it when it becomes too much work to shovel, which it sure did in Idaho, but not usually here. I can't believe how cold it is. It was just lovely up until about a week ago...up near 70. Well, stay cozy and dry.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I never cared half so much about the weather _until_ I got a poodle! Chagall_ loves _the cold, and especially the snow. But I _hate _getting the snow balls that stick in his hair off him.:smow: So I basically "shrink wrap" him at times!  Thankfully, he's a great sport about it. 

For those who asked, here's the info on his outwear wardrobe. 

*Leg Protectors* and * Gray Rain snood (hood)*poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs
*Yellow Rain Slicker & Orange Fleece * Teckelklub https://teckelklub.com/dog-apparel
Overalls/*Snowsuit Hurrta* for Arctic Dogs Hurtta at BaxterBoo
*Pawz Dog Boots* (blue/medium) Pawz - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

The leg covers are a_ godsend_ in mud season!:thumb:

I've now invested so heavily in his wet and cold season wardrobe, it doesn't pay to move south! But anyone in a warmer climate wanting winter houseguests, please PM me.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

SusanG: the leg warmers I got for Stella are just like the kind you would buy for yourself or a girl for dance class. I got Stella childrens size so I knew they would be small enough not to slide down during her leaps and jumps outside! She looks pretty silly in them but it is going to work great for keeping the snow balls at bay! I will be sure to post a photo when I get her all suited up for the snow. I hate the cold so much but she loves it! My groomer laughed when I told her I was going to put her in leg warmers but she said that they would work great. You can find them on Ebay for soooo cheap, like $2-3 a pair!


----------

